# Enzo earned a title



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Enzo earned his NA ( Novice Agility) and NAJ ( Novice Agility Jumpers) titles this past weekend at a 4 day agility trial and also earned his first leg in Open and open jumpers. He place first in every run but one where he placed second..It was a good weekend. I wanted to share some pictures as well.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WOW! WHat great photos and what a wonderful trial it seem you both had!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks. Enzo did a awesome job and the last run of the weekend he kicked into second gear. He is sure a fast dog. The judges loved him


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Still Wow he looks great!! I can tell he is having a blast!! Looks like y'all had slot of fun.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Your photographer was excellent! Really nice clear shots!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Congratulations and what great photos! I bet he's fun to watch in person, he's such a sharp looking dog.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks she did a great job with the pictures. I've been buying pictures from her for years.

Everyone says he is fun to watch, I've not really been able to really watch him. I just try really hard to keep up lol


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Great job! Congratulations!


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats! Beautiful photos!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

kleinenHain said:


> Thanks she did a great job with the pictures. I've been buying pictures from her for years.
> 
> Everyone says he is fun to watch, I've not really been able to really watch him. I just try really hard to keep up lol


Wanda you make it look easy! 
Huge congrats again to you and Enzo (and Sam)!!!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

YAY Enzo!!! He is so gorgeous Wanda  So happy for you guys!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Mary Enzo makes it look easy 

I'll get some pictures up of Sam once I get them all on my computer.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Marissa


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wanda that is awesome and great pics too!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Those are terrific!!!

Congrats to the both of you!!!

I must say, I'm impressed with your ability to run in jeans and keep up with that boy!

Are there any video's?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah good thing there not tight jeans lol

yep there are video on you tube I still need to put a few runs on there yet.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

:toasting:Great weekend, Enzo!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Great job! Awesome pics too!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks! I cant wait until the next trial. Enzo is a lot of fun to run.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a huge congrats to Masi's bro !! He looks great, just like daddy

And a huge congrats to YOU and Sam too !!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks. I know Sam is not a GSD but I will post pictures of him today once I get them in Photobucket.. that dog is going to be another fast one


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

huge congrats and stunning dog!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Very very cool to see that big, solid dog sailing over the jumps.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Those are awesome pics and congrats on the titles!


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks


----------

